# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Safety squat bar

## The_Irish_Dave

Is this worth buying? or is most of the talk just hype? It's just it's an expensive item. I have a home gym set up and no access to one to try even. My main goal is purely to increase lifts.

----------


## Livinlean

Are you referring to a smith machine or a squat rack?

----------


## The_Irish_Dave

safety squat bar... http://www.elitebarbell.com/safety_squat_bar.jpg

----------


## qal92

Yes, lots you can use it for

----------

